# Carolina Pig Polish. Seriously good stuff. (sauce recommendation)



## mdboatbum (Sep 19, 2012)

Far be it from me to brag on my big brother, but he did win "Best Eastern Carolina Sweet" at the NC BBQ and Hot Sauce festival last week in Oxford NC with his "Carolina Pig Polish". The sauce is really good. It's sorghum, rather than molasses or brown sugar based, and has been compared to fine red wine in its complexity of flavors,

**Not trying to shill for him, just bragging.













PigPolishXresized.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Sep 19, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2012)

That is just the Coolest Name for a sauce! And go ahead and Bragg your A$$ off, winning is a big deal!!! Congrats to your Bro...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks JJ! It is a pretty cool name, and as much as I hate to admit it I am proud of the big doofus.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks good! Is the consistency that of a bbq sauce or a vinegar based finishing sauce, a glaze?

Where can a person buy some?


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

It's like a thinner BBQ sauce. Not nearly as thin as a vinegar sauce or mop, but not as thick as most molasses type sauces. It sets up really well if you baste with it in the last few minutes of cooking. I haven't tried using it in foiling ribs, just in the last phase, or the "1" of the 3-2-1 method :) I've also thinned it down with a 50/50 mix of apple juice and cider vinegar to use as a finishing sauce for pulled pork, and it works very well in that regard too.

He sells it in a lot of stores in the Asheville, NC area.  I believe it's also available in the "Fresh Market" grocery store chain in all their stores, and in some Whole Foods locations, with more to come. I don't think he's set up for mail order yet, but he's working on it.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is just the Coolest Name for a sauce! And go ahead and Bragg your A$$ off, winning is a big deal!!! Congrats to your Bro...JJ


Congrats from here too.


----------



## big twig (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty cool and congrats to your brother! Great name!


----------



## 3montes (Sep 20, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> It's like a thinner BBQ sauce. Not nearly as thin as a vinegar sauce or mop, but not as thick as most molasses type sauces. It sets up really well if you baste with it in the last few minutes of cooking. I haven't tried using it in foiling ribs, just in the last phase, or the "1" of the 3-2-1 method :) I've also thinned it down with a 50/50 mix of apple juice and cider vinegar to use as a finishing sauce for pulled pork, and it works very well in that regard too.
> 
> He sells it in a lot of stores in the Asheville, NC area.  I believe it's also available in the "Fresh Market" grocery store chain in all their stores, and in some Whole Foods locations, with more to come. I don't think he's set up for mail order yet, but he's working on it.


Thanks for the info. Working on getting some via email with your brother now. I am always interested in a nice finishing type glaze but not a thick bbq sauce. I currently have been using Swineapple and absolutely love the stuff! But I'm always willing to try something new!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

3montes said:


> Thanks for the info. Working on getting some via email with your brother now. I am always interested in a nice finishing type glaze but not a thick bbq sauce. I currently have been using Swineapple and absolutely love the stuff! But I'm always willing to try something new!


I've never tried Swineapple (also a GREAT name) so I can't compare the 2. It is great as a finishing glaze. Sets up somewhat dry if bushed on fairly thin. I've had good results with brushing it on while cooking so it sets up, then brushing another thin coat on just before serving.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrates to him and to you for braggin on him...Looks like some good stuff..I love Sorghum syurp...


----------



## 3montes (Sep 20, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> I've never tried Swineapple (also a GREAT name) so I can't compare the 2. It is great as a finishing glaze. Sets up somewhat dry if bushed on fairly thin. I've had good results with brushing it on while cooking so it sets up, then brushing another thin coat on just before serving.


Sounds alot like Swineapple but with a different flavor base. Hope I can get my hands on some of the Pig Polish! Always nice to have a new flavor base to work with.













swine_apple_rib_glaze_jd.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 20, 2012


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

3montes said:


> Sounds alot like Swineapple but with a different flavor base. Hope I can get my hands on some of the Pig Polish! Always nice to have a new flavor base to work with.


Cool, hope you guys can work it out via email and shipping. And thanks to everybody for the support. It's been a long road but he's kept at it and it's starting to get some recognition. We're all really proud of him and his wife.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

At first glance its the name that makes it stand out and make folks want to give it a try...Smart move..


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the name and great marketing by using it! That's what caught my attention. 

Congrats to you and your brother!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

The kudos all goes to him. He's been making it for many years, and decided to market it just a few years ago. I'm just a cheerleader and unofficial occasional product photographer. :)


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe you could talk him into becoming a sponser in this site it would be a great place to market his product...I am sure alot of guys and gals would give it a try...


----------



## gmag (Sep 20, 2012)

Roller said:


> Maybe you could talk him into becoming a sponser in this site it would be a great place to market his product...I am sure alot of guys and gals would give it a try...


I know I would definitely get some.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

Roller said:


> Maybe you could talk him into becoming a sponser in this site it would be a great place to market his product...I am sure alot of guys and gals would give it a try...


That's a great idea. He's just kinda getting it off the ground, but I agree, being a sponsor here would be a great way to get the word out. In fact, if I've stepped over a line by talking up a non sponsor product, I apologize. Just kinda excited for him.


----------



## big twig (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I went to pick up my wife in Rockville and remembered there is a Fresh Market on the pike. They had it BOGO ($7.99) so I got 2. I will give it a try  this weekend.













Pig Polish.jpg



__ big twig
__ Sep 20, 2012


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, that's a good deal! Lemme know what you think.

I might have to head out there and replenish my supply this weekend. I don't get freebies like I used to since people actually started paying for the stuff!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 21, 2012)

WTG








We have a fresh mkt, will go get some.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 23, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Cool, hope you guys can work it out via email and shipping. And thanks to everybody for the support. It's been a long road but he's kept at it and it's starting to get some recognition. We're all really proud of him and his wife.


Worked it out got a bottle on the way! Looking forward to it.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 23, 2012)

What distro channels is he using?  Is he direct selling to retail outlets or is there a middle man?


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 23, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> What distro channels is he using? Is he direct selling to retail outlets or is there a middle man?


Honestly you'd have to ask him. I'm not involved in it, I'm just a self appointed cheerleader.


----------



## gmag (Sep 23, 2012)

Ordered some from Robin's Specialty Sauces and told them about the rising interest on this website. I cant wait to try it out this week!


----------



## big twig (Sep 25, 2012)

Well Mdboatbum, I tried it this weekend on some ribs and the same night I bought it I dipped my burger in it and I have to say it is pretty darn good. It is a little thinner then I am used to for a BBQ sauce but thicker then a vinegar based sauce. Kind of tough to glaze ribs (kept running off the side but several mops later built up a nice base for the sauce to stick to. I will most definitely use this on some pulled pork, I think it has a great consistency and flavor for some PP sandwiches. I ended up dipping my ribs over and over again in the sauce because the flavor is good so with that I would give it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









. Your brother has created a great sauce that I will continue to try on everything that comes off my Q. Thanks for sharing the sauce with us!

Can't leave you guys hanging without pics right?

Weber rib rack in my Mini WSM, 1 rack of BB's cut in half 1 rack of beef ribs cut in half













IMAG0743.jpg



__ big twig
__ Sep 25, 2012






Beef ribs and Baby Backs (over cooked the beef a little, I never do beef ribs but they were on sale)













IMAG0749.jpg



__ big twig
__ Sep 25, 2012






My Plate (cornbread, mac and cheese, collard greens, Baby Backs and a beef rib)













IMAG0750.jpg



__ big twig
__ Sep 25, 2012






First time for me but my cat stole a bone and was going to town on it like she was a dog (would lick the hell out of it then start biting it, pretty funny, must be good stuff!













IMAG0758_BURST002_COVER.jpg



__ big twig
__ Sep 25, 2012






AGAIN THANKS FOR SHARING!

&

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Twig, that's great to hear! Glad you liked it. It is a bit of a challenge to build up a coating on meat, but I think you got it exactly right. Multiple thin coats seem to work best. I really like how the flavor changes after some time in the smoke and heat. It sort of mellows and deepens, if that makes sense. Thanks again for the review, I've forwarded it to my brother.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 23, 2012)

If anyone cares, he's finally got it on facebook. He needs all the likes he can get :)


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 7, 2012)

OK, if anyone wants to order some, he still hasn't gotten shipping going from his site, but one of his purveyors has shipping!


----------



## joli33 (Jan 30, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the best way to use this product. There are no directions on the bottle.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I love sorghum things much better than molasses.  Hmmm....may have to try my sauce with that instead of "mole..a$$es"!  Good luck to your brother!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 31, 2013)

joli33 said:


> Can someone please tell me the best way to use this product. There are no directions on the bottle.


Lather, rinse, repeat.


KathrynN said:


> I love sorghum things much better than molasses.  Hmmm....may have to try my sauce with that instead of "mole..a$$es"!  Good luck to your brother!


It really does seem to make a difference. I told my brother he was nuts when he said he was going to switch to sorghum as I really didn't think it would matter in the final product, and molasses is so much cheaper. I'm glad he didn't listen to me. The sorghum is so much more subtle and sort of gets out of the way and lets the other spices stand out.
By the way, he's got another flavor coming out this spring. It's got a little more kick to it.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe told me about Muddy Pond Sorghum Mill.  I got some from them.. Great to do business with....and the sorghum tastes like I remember it when I was a kid.  Going to use it in my sauce next time I make a batch.


----------

